# Default OLED Info reports: LG slashes off $2,000 from its 65" Signature G6 4K OLED TV



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

LG breaking news:

In conjunction with the launch of LG's 77" G6 OLED TV, LG also announced a 12 day promotion on the B6, C6, E6 and G6 4K OLED TVs. Signature OLED G6 is now shipping for $5,999 at ValueElectronics.com and through LG's VIP Signature Series authorized dealers. That's $2,000 off the official $7,999 price. 

The limited 12 day price reduction was first leaked by OLED Info's on-line article and they picked up tip from an Amazon seller. (The sale actually starts tomorrow, Sunday, October 2, 2016)

LG's 2016 4K OLED TV limited promotional prices are extended to the complete 2016 4K OLED TV line-up. So the reduced price of the entry-level flat 55" OLEDB6P and curves OLEDC6P to $2,298 (down from $2,498) and the 55" E6 is $2,998. The 65" B6/C6 is now down to $3,499 and the 65" E6 has been reduced to $4,498.

LG also rolled out the "LG VIP SIGNATURE CONCIERGE" program with gifts and special custom service benefits.


----------

